# In Loving Memory...



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Just looking through old photos...way too many to post them all as much as I'd love to. Here are some of the most memorable images of Teddy through the years...
August 2002...just over a year after we adopted him (about 2 years old)...with me age 12








later that year..








he loved the snow..








belly up was his favorite position..








more proof of that...napping with my dad








and while we didn't really allow him on the furniture...this was a common sight...








and this happened almost daily...
























with many hugs all around...
















he loved posing for the camera..








and many, many other animals around...
































and he shared his very big smiles..








Rest in Peace dear friend. You were an amazing dog and an even better son and brother. You were a member of our family and we will cherish you forever. Run Free Teddy, and we will see you soon.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of your sweet boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his heart. I am reaching for a tissue now. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Clearly he was a big part of your family, his memories are precious. thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Teddy and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I LOVED the pictures and can really see the love you shared! A lovely tribute to your dear friend...brought tears to my eyes. I am sooo sorry for your loss...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What beautiful pictures of your dear Teddy. Brought tears to my eyes, as well. May he run and smile at the Bridge.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

beautiful pictures!!I am so sorry for your lost.Hugs.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderful memories of your Teddy...I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP dear Teddy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teddy*

Teddy is so very beautiful!
I'm sure my Snobear has found HIM AT THE RAINBOW BRIDGE!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wonderful memories of a life well lived and loved. Thanks for sharing those pictures of him over the years~


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Loved seeing the pictures of you growing up with Teddy.

Hugs to you, I remember how hard it was losing the dog that grew up with me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful photo tribute to a beautiful boy.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was so beautiful. Godspeed Teddy.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful tribute. What a great life well lived!

So sorry for your loss


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Teddy was beautiful, full of character and such a loving soul. I especially loved the pictures with the kitten and the upside down ones. What a smile.

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing these wonderful photos with us. Teddy was gorgeous.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh...I'm all teary eyed now. Like others have said, what a wonderful tribute to what was obviously a very well loved and precious dog. His pictures (especially the ones with the cats) reminded me of my childhood golden retriever...I am so sorry for your loss - thank you for sharing his pics and your memories.


----------



## carisay (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing some of your beautiful moments with Teddy. What wonderful memories. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Teddy. He was clearly loved very, very much.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

What an absolutely beautiful tribute to Teddy.
Those pictures literally said a thousand words. I could see how well loved he was, and truly an integral part of your family. 
I am so sorry he has gone to the bridge. My heart goes out to your family.

He was a lovely boy! Thank you for sharing those memories with us. They literally spoke volumes about the type of family you have and the love you had for Teddy.

Godspeed Teddy.

All the best to you and your family! I am sure you're all dealing with broken hearts!
But seriously, you have memories to last a lifetime. There will be a time when you smile instead of cry when you think of him. 

xx
Kim


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Crying here...RIP sweet Teddy. Very special pictures thanks for sharing. I love the one of you in the red sweater Teddy has a sweet smile on his face.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful tribute of Teddy, I know exactly how you feel and so sorry for your loss.
In time you will see him again.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a wonderful companion you had to grow up with. I'm sure he will never be forgotten.


----------

